# Bletchley Park: G Block - Nov-17



## ch9sab (Dec 16, 2017)

After some urban photography in the lovely Milton Keynes and a quick sausage and egg McMuffin I headed to Bletchley with a friend (non-member) to see the place for myself. It's a great place with some awesome decay, peeling paint etc. but has been smashed and graffed up pretty badly. Still, made for an interesting explore. The place is huge too. We must've been in there for 2 hours investigating all the corridors etc.

I really wanted to get into D block but couldn't work out how, so only visited G Block. If anyones got any tips on how to get into D Block a pm would be much appreciated 

Uneventful explore, in and out without so much as a pigeon fart! I won't bore you with the history as I understand this is an oft visited place.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Dec 16, 2017)

Lovely photos!


----------



## PigeonBoy (Dec 16, 2017)

looks insane!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice photographs. Looks like peeling paint heaven. As for D block, according to sources (BBC & ITV) its being refurbished but Ferox covered it in his post https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/military-sites/34535-bletchley-park-block-february-2017-a.html
You might want to pick his brains on how he got in.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 16, 2017)

Superb pics mate.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 16, 2017)

cracking photos
Must have a look round here one day


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice set of shots there.


----------



## SUS.Exploration (Dec 21, 2017)

You have captured this place in all its beauty!!!

did you guys not manage to get into D block?

really interesting in there still has loads of the equipment such as the bombe machine.

if your ever down this way again im happy to take you


----------



## ch9sab (Dec 22, 2017)

SUS.Exploration said:


> You have captured this place in all its beauty!!!
> 
> did you guys not manage to get into D block?
> 
> ...



Yes! Would love to hit up D Block too. Couldn’t work it out. 

Live in Cambridge so it’s not too far at all if you’ve got time. Less pikeys around in the mornings btw &#55357;&#56841;. Tried to PM but can’t seem to send them to you. Hit me up!


----------



## Potter (Dec 22, 2017)

It's a real shame that this place has been trashed by scum.


----------



## SUS.Exploration (Dec 23, 2017)

Yo hit me up on Instagram @SUS.Exploration 
As I caint message u.


----------



## SUS.Exploration (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't know if my messages are posting as my phone keeps spazzih so sorry if I'm spamming message me on Instagram same name as I use here. Caint message via here as I'm a new member. I did a report on bletchly park if u wanna check it out


----------



## SUS.Exploration (Dec 23, 2017)

It is a shame


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Like your processing, some lovely shots there!


----------

